# Batman Movie - 1966



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Holy Cheese Batman!

I'm watching this with the kids. I picked up the dvd for $5 last month.

I used to LOVE watching Batman when I was a kid. The movie so hilarious and equally cheesy and the tv show - it features The Joker, The Riddler, Penguin and Catwoman united in a villaneous plot!!!!!!

I can't stop laughing!!!!!!!

*WHAM!

POW! *

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0060153/


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah hahaha!!!!

Batman just got off of the phone with The Admiral to see if he recently has sold any surplus missles to anybody.

The Admiral checked his rolodex and confirmed that he did sell some, to a P.N. Guin!!!!!!!

ROFLMAO!!!!!


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

I confess that I used to watch the Batman series as a kid and thought it was soo cool and exciting. Then years later I learned there was a movie and sat down to watch it and reimbrace my youth... It was then that I realized youth isnt all that it is cracked up to be.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

It's just so darn funny!

My kids were laughing through the whole thing!

Ah well - back to housework.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

I loved that movie and all it's cheesiness. Never leave home without your Shark Repellent.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Now I have to go out and buy that movie. I remember how cheesy it was. Like a cheap Austin Powers in a pointy eared costume. My girls will love it.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Well i never got in to Batman but i used to run home from the bus stop to watch Dark Shadows!!


----------

